# WTB A Stong Ass Powerhead



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Need 2 Powerheads For My 240 Gallon All Glass Tank I Purchased From A Friend Here On P-Fury. The Tank Will Be Home To 13 Breeding Red Belly Piranha. I Was Looking At The AC901 Powerheads And Was Wondering If There Was Anything Better Possibly Or What You Guys Would Reccomend? I Wanna Blow These Suckers Around Like Crazy!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> I Need 2 Powerheads For My 240 Gallon All Glass Tank I Purchased From A Friend Here On P-Fury. The Tank Will Be Home To 13 Breeding Red Belly Piranha. I Was Looking At The AC901 Powerheads And Was Wondering If There Was Anything Better Possibly Or What You Guys Would Reccomend? I Wanna Blow These Suckers Around Like Crazy!
> [snapback]1153391[/snapback]​


I had a 901. I recommend it, it moves some decent water.


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

If you want something more powerful, look at some of the things used in reef tanks. Something like Tunze Turbelle Streams (the 6060 does 1600 GPH).

HTH,


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

if you had a air pump with air stone, and an ac 500. wouldnt a power head be kinda pointless? just outa curiousity for my tank. i never quite understood the point of a powerhead.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> if you had a air pump with air stone, and an ac 500. wouldnt a power head be kinda pointless? just outa curiousity for my tank. i never quite understood the point of a powerhead.
> [snapback]1153616[/snapback]​


an ac500 would only blow the water DOWN into the aquarium

a powerhead blows it across, like a river


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

well i have a fluval 404 aswell. its mounted about 3\4 of an inch below the surface. it shoots diagonal accross the tank. and aggitates the water.

is that the only point of a power head? does it filter as well? and if you have one do you need an airpump? or can u just use a power head?

cuz i mean a good airpump is like $40 and a good powerhead is like what $60? cdn? so idunno.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> well i have a fluval 404 aswell. its mounted about 3\4 of an inch below the surface. it shoots diagonal accross the tank. and aggitates the water.
> 
> is that the only point of a power head? does it filter as well? and if you have one do you need an airpump? or can u just use a power head?
> 
> ...


A powerhead is made to produce a current in the tank, like a river.

A powerhead is not a necessity, but some people (myself included), swear by them for good growth.

Good luck.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> well i have a fluval 404 aswell. its mounted about 3\4 of an inch below the surface. it shoots diagonal accross the tank. and aggitates the water.
> 
> is that the only point of a power head? does it filter as well? and if you have one do you need an airpump? or can u just use a power head?
> 
> ...


Powerheads are used to create curent, not neccisarily for filtration. In a SW tank it serves filtration by circulating water around the live rock wich is your bio filter. In a P tank it is simply to create more "river like" conditions for the fish. It gives them exercise and stimulates them in a certain sense. You don't need an air pump, many powerheads have an air valve on them that lets air get sucked into the pump. Surface aggitation is better for oxygenation/air exchange and from what you described you've got that good with your return.

HTH

As for the topic at hand...
I just bought a Seio 810 or something like that. it's rated @ 800 GPH but still doesn't seem to make enough curent for my 125. I am also curious myself to find a pump that can deliver a nice strong curent. My guys like the Seio, but it only puts out a small stream and they fight over "the good spot". I may just add another pump on the front wall right across from the other pump.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

What about this?  (Taam Rio)


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> What about this?  (Taam Rio)
> [snapback]1153700[/snapback]​


I believe that kind of pump is used for a return on a wet/dry filter or for pons use. I don't think you could place that inside your tank unless it was waterproof and then it's just big and ugly...lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> What about this?  (Taam Rio)
> [snapback]1153700[/snapback]​


That looks like a pretty darn strong pump fer sure!!

I just don't have $100. + to burn at the moment... the Seio was only like $40. shipped...

EDIT: this is the Seio pump I bought, but I got it from an E-bay store hence the better price...

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...id1=2181;pcid2=


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> Red Eyes said:
> 
> 
> > What about this?  (Taam Rio)
> ...


It's submersable and there are brackets to mount it in the picture... No dimensions listed but for that kind of flow it can't be too small


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

How About This One!!! http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=47137


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> How About This One!!! http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=47137
> [snapback]1153789[/snapback]​


Thats pretty cool!! Large, but any pump with that kind of flow rate is going to be big. The prices is deffinitely good









It's got a flow control valve too so you can adjust it in case you end up pinning your P's to the side of the tank


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

You think I should try it? It's only $45 and the 901's are $59.99 Each at Petsmart.com!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

i have a ac 901 and it does a good job in my 220 gal


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

pinchy said:


> i have a ac 901 and it does a good job in my 220 gal
> [snapback]1153892[/snapback]​


Would You Reccomend 2 For A 240 Gallon?


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I used a RIO 2500 on a 165 gallon tank, 78x20x24 and also on a 150 gallon, 60x24x24. The pump was strong enough to disturb the sand i used in both tanks! I really like this powerhead. I've just added a "duckbill" to the end of the RIO and it's reduced the output to a level that i can use it in a 90 gallon rhom tank. I believe that the bigger version (at least the biggest available in the UK) could well be good enough for your 240. I've posted a pic with the RIO 2500 with duckbill in my 150 gallon, for comparison. 
Ta.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

How about a seio 1500 gph powerhead..............lol......


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have used my powerhead as filtration for quite some time now. I have it hooked to the top of a sponge filter and it works wonders. You might go through sponges a little quicker but hey they are cheap anyways. Id just go with the 901 Brandon. Ive heard many good things and im gonna get one as soon as I get my bigger tank.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just went to petsmart and bought an AC901 for $57.99 =) I've got shooting from right to left at the front of the glass. I hope my p's like it...I wonder how long it will take them to get used to it as they've been without one for 18 months now


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you can add the filter attachment to that 901. i did and it picks up everything out of the water. i love it


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What filter does it attatch to? Does it attatch to the ac500? Cause if so Im buying it. Does it go right on the bottom of the filter tube and just pull everything out of the water. How many GPH is the 901 powerhead cause I have the penguin 1100 or something along them lines and its at 310 gph.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

by "filter attachment" maybe he means like the sponge on the bottom of it?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

in my 70 gallon tank i have a ac 500, elite 802 with air stone, and a fluval 404 near the surance aiming accross the tank.

should i bother getting a powerhead for more current or is it not needed?

my p's love the flow from the fluval, thats why i am wondering.

and if i do get one, should i put it on the same side as the fluval output and aim them together accross the tank for a stronger current? or face them into eachother at each end ?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Shocker, you should get a AC802 Powerhead. Have the output from your fluval 404 shoot across the back of the tank to the other side, then have your AC802 shoot to the front of the tank creating a circular motion. Thats how it's done most of the time. But It's up to you, seems you have a nice current already!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

you mean put the fluval strait accross the back, then the 802 strait across the front? like aiming toward the fluval? and then i would have to put it at the top too correct?

that would just create current on the top? what would happen if i put them both on 1 side, about 10" from eachother, and the powerhead about 6" down?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

you want the fluval running from left to right in the back, and the 802 running from back right to front right on the top.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

how would that cause a circular motion, wouldn't there just be mixed current going everywhere from it hitting the wall?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm just telling you how 80% of the people who have powerheads do it. What you decide to do with the information is up to you =)


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I personally would set all outputs to go in the same direction. (I.E. right to left, or left to right).

As far as height placement, in most cases having the powerhead lower, will increase the chance of your fish using it. Higher up, and it would be more for agitation.

Mid to lower tank IMO is the better placement.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

k i found a ac 802 on a local forum brand new in box for $50 cdn. do you think it is at all needed if i already have the output from a fluval 404?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> k i found a ac 802 on a local forum brand new in box for $50 cdn. do you think it is at all needed if i already have the output from a fluval 404?
> [snapback]1156227[/snapback]​


Yes, because powerheads for swimming are often put at the mid to lower area of the tank.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

k, you can see where my fluval is aiming, its kinda diagonal across the tank. where do you think i should put the powerhead for a good flow, i want to go down about 8-10" from the surface.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you need maximum power along with quality of pump then go to Tunze Turbelle as proud2bcanadian said before.....


----------

